
The space matters - iisbum
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/02/the-space-matters.html
======
octopus
Totally agree. The place where you work is important, everything has his part
- the light, the smell, the way you've arranged the furniture.

I hate the concept of workspace without windows, unfortunately this seems to
be the norm in North America, at least here in Canada this is what we usually
get.

